# Spider ID please



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

I've got loads of these making nests on my conservatory window. Does anyone know what they might be please?










If the pic doesn't work (which it usually doesn't for me!) this is the link 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tizl3pzvu5mgvv3/2013-10-05%2019.13.34-1.jpg

Thanks


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

Its really hard to see the markings on um her


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

No idea but, maybe this will help you out a bit Spiders Section - UK Safari


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks both  I'll try and get a better picture today!


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

No need, found her on here! Thanks a lot for that 

Missing Sector Spider - Zygiella x-notata - UK Safari


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Matt_Wall said:


> No need, found her on here! Thanks a lot for that
> 
> Missing Sector Spider - Zygiella x-notata - UK Safari


:no1:

You're welcome, I bookmarked that sight and am always flicking through it to identify weird and wonderful creepy crawlies I see in the garden.

It's a really good site to be in the know of, comes in handy :2thumb:


----------

